# Huge problem with pt92



## jay7

well ill introduce myself first, my name is Jay, i am a Former Marine, and have been using firearms for about 14 years. i have attended frontsight school and over 8 other firearms training courses outside of the USMC.

A few months back i purchased a used Taurus PT-92 9mm in brushed steel finish from a very reputable retailer here in New England for about $325.00 . I purchased the pistol to use as a duty weapon for my civilian job in armed security. 

I took the pistol home, broke it down, cleaned and lubed it and went to the range. I loaded the stock 15rnd mag into the pistol , pulled the slide backwards, chambered a round and than aimed down range. the hammer was in the cocked positon and i squeezed the trigger once.

Apon doing so the weapon fired off two rounds consecutively like a automatic. , This obviously was not normal behavior of a double action pistol. so i took it home, i noticed a small burr on the hammer lock so i removed the piece and sanded it with very fine paper. took it back to the range and tried it again. no problems.

Two days later i loaded 15 rounds into the mag, and put one in the chamber getting ready to go on duty, i depressed the slide release with my finger off the trigger and the slide slammed shut as it should.

Heres where it hits the fan......before i could even wrap my thumb around the hammer then depress the trigger to *de-cock* the weapon......the hammer dropped and fired a 128g HPJ from the weapon.

now my question is.........has ANYONE who has worked with either Taurus or beretta firearms EVER seen the hammer locks on a 92 style weapon fail and cause the hammer to prematurely drop?

im still trying to figure out exactly how this incident happened and just cant seem to grasp how a weapon can go off without depression of the trigger.

any and all advice would be severely appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## Todd

1) Glad no one was hurt!
2) There's no way I'd put a live cartridge anywhere near that weapon until it was brought to a reputable gun smith for repair. You literally dodged a bullet once. You, or someone else, may not be so lucky if it happens again.


----------



## bruce333

jay7 said:


> now my question is.........has ANYONE who has worked with either Taurus or beretta firearms EVER seen the hammer locks on a 92 style weapon fail and cause the hammer to prematurely drop?


Only if someone has messed with the gun. You bought it used so you never know what someone else has done to it. Take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## jay7

well the biggest problem im having in finding out why this happend is.......i had the weapon aimed at the deck per usual when it happend.........round went through the floor into my neighbors appartment, noone was home but now my ex's father *cop who responded* is charging me with felony reckless conduct......im trying to find out whyand how this happened, i mean.......hell that should never happen ya know. we keep our fingers off triggers for a reason. apperently that method doesnt always work.


----------



## kev74

jay7 said:


> .....im trying to find out whyand how this happened, i mean.......hell that should never happen ya know. we keep our fingers off triggers for a reason. apperently that method doesnt always work.


You took sandpaper to a sear (I'm guessing thats what you meant by the "hammer lock") that was already showing signs of excessive wear, and now you're trying to blame the gun? I guess Frontsight and the "over 8 other firearms training courses outside of the USMC" never told you not to monkey around with your gun if you don't know what you're doing. 

:watching:


----------



## jay7

actually i do know what im doing, the hammer was aftermarket, meaning there were burrs on the SIDE of the metal, not on the contact point between the action of the trigger and the hammer itself, so im 99.9% positive that the hair of metal i took off had nothing to do with it. but thanks for showing your ability to show how little you actually know


----------



## kev74

jay7 said:


> actually i do know what im doing, the hammer was aftermarket, meaning there were burrs on the SIDE of the metal, not on the contact point between the action of the trigger and the hammer itself, so im 99.9% positive that the hair of metal i took off had nothing to do with it. but thanks for showing your ability to show how little you actually know


Ok. You caught me. :anim_lol:

But at least I know how a 1911 works.

...and my floors don't have any bullet holes (yet). :smt023


----------



## bruce333

jay7 said:


> .....i had the weapon aimed at the deck per usual when it happend.........round went through the floor into my neighbors appartment, noone was home


 One of the problems with living in an apartment is finding a safe direction. Obviously there is an apartment below you, what about the other walls/ceiling? A bucket of sand to point the muzzle at might be a better solution for you.


> but now my ex's father *cop who responded* is charging me with felony reckless conduct......im trying to find out whyand how this happened, i mean.....


Take it to a gunsmith and get a written report of what is wrong with it and get a lawyer.


----------

